# OneReit ONR.UN



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

The stock is up big today on this news. Curious on people's thoughts - and what this could mean long term.

- OneREIT (TSX: ONR.UN) announces that its Board of Trustees
has formed a Special Committee of independent trustees to explore strategic alternatives. The
Special Committee consists of Christopher J. Cann, Patrick J. Lavelle, Andrew Shapack, Robert
Wolf and Hani Zayadi, and the Committee has engaged TD Securities as its financial advisor and
Fasken Martineau DuMoulin as its legal advisor.
There can be no assurance that this process will result in any specific action. Accordingly,
OneREIT does not intend to make further disclosure unless and until its Board approves a specific
action or otherwise concludes the review of strategic alternatives


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Guessing it's a merger with another (similar) REIT or putting itself up for sale. Either way means stock price goes up ... and for long term, it's a good hold.


----------



## ThisGuyNelson (Jun 4, 2016)

The P/E ratio is low on this one and it has a great yield. I typically don't pay attention to daily fluctuations, but I'm also not too familiar with the structure of REITS. I'm curious to see what others say because I've been looking to foray into REITS as a way of getting some dividend stability.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> BRIEF-OneREIT to be privatized in a transaction valued at $1.1 bln​
> BRIEF-OneREIT to be privatized in a transaction valued at $1.1 bln​
> Aug 4 (Reuters) - OneREIT
> ** OneREIT - *OneREIT to be privatized in a transaction valued at $1.1b​*
> ...


 ... guessed my guess is happening.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently sitting on about 800 shares of one reit.

How does this work - if I do nothing - will they get liquidated at 4.275 or will they get transferred into SmartREiT shares at a value of 4.20?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ According to the news article above, on redemption you get an "election" of either $4.275/unit or part of a SmartReit share (worth $4.20). Just wait for your redemption/election notice from your broker. If you don't want to wait, you can always sell.


----------



## rl1983 (Jun 17, 2015)

SRU.UN has been on the decline for the past week, my stock alerts lit up this morning.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's usually what happens to the price of the company that is doing the acquiring. But the good news on SRU.UN:


> BRIEF-Smart Real Estate Investment Trust reports Q2 results
> Aug 10 (Reuters) - Smart Reit
> * Smart Real Estate Investment Trust releases second quarter results for 2017 and *announces distribution increase
> ** Qtrly FFO with one time adjustment and transactional FFO $ 0.57 per unit Source text for Eikon:


----------

